# Free feeding?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Any of you guys place you mantids on a bush or something and let it hunt from there? What happened if so?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2007)

Well there are loads of midges on my balcony so sometimes i like to watch my last L3 run around and catch them, you'll have to watch them at all times though.

It would be better if you just put bugs in the same container.


----------



## pizzuti (Aug 16, 2007)

They would run away. Nymphs are very mobile. You might get them to stay for a while, but I doubt even a whole hour.


----------

